# Anybody have any "before and afters" of their babies?



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

Was looking through baby pictures, and couldn't believe how much Nebula has grown! Soon to be six months. They grow so fast! I love how she spreads her little feet.














My other girls growth isn't as stunning as hers, she kept her buggy eyes though! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I made a thread of my rattie's before an after pictures not too long ago. It's titled "All Grown Up!". They grow so fast, but I enjoy looking back at their baby pictures.


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

Phantom said:


> I made a thread of my rattie's before an after pictures not too long ago. It's titled "All Grown Up!". They grow so fast, but I enjoy looking back at their baby pictures.


That's crazy that you found a little hooded girl! She reminds me of my Chrome. We call her Muscles because she dangles at the top of the cage with her front legs, she looks like she's showing off. I love your Nudist Ratties too! And those spotty markings! they were all the cutest babies  do you keep your hairless with the others?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Here's my babies


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Sadly...I do not have many before and afters of my ratties as I usually adopt or rescue mine as adults. But I do have Charlie before and after his rescue.

Here he is before I got him. He was so sick and thin I swore he was going to die.




Here he is now


----------



## silversomali7 (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow Charlie looks so much better!! Well done!!


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Aw he is gorgeous. Beautiful photo


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Here's Lilly, and Jasper, when they were young :`3 and the last picture is of Lilly now.


----------



## Lesexymustache (Jan 3, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

I got Olive from a rescue, and they posted pics of her when she was just a little little baby  The first is the pic from the rescue, the second is one of her at 5ish months, and the last one is her now




















Shes my chunky little girl


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Korra said:


> Sadly...I do not have many before and afters of my ratties as I usually adopt or rescue mine as adults. But I do have Charlie before and after his rescue.
> 
> Here he is before I got him. He was so sick and thin I swore he was going to die.
> 
> ...


Wow he is so handsomeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gimmie himmm


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Elias:
Pinkie: http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/101_0606_zps55cae84b.jpg.html?sort=2&o=11

2 weeks: http://i.imgur.com/4IsjbYg.jpg

6 months: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11715553755/

He's now bigger than his papa.


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

MimiSkye said:


> I got Olive from a rescue, and they posted pics of her when she was just a little little baby  The first is the pic from the rescue, the second is one of her at 5ish months, and the last one is her now
> View attachment 127465
> View attachment 127473
> View attachment 127481
> ...


She is beautiful!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey-Fay said:


> Here's Lilly, and Jasper, when they were young :`3 and the last picture is of Lilly now.


Lilly has such a sweet little face 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

nanashi7 said:


> Elias:
> Pinkie: http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/101_0606_zps55cae84b.jpg.html?sort=2&o=11
> 
> 2 weeks: http://i.imgur.com/4IsjbYg.jpg
> ...


I like his little forehead dot 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katielouise (Apr 28, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








































Here's Sebastian, our 13 week old husky rat. We've only had him for 3 weeks but he seems to have grown twice the size! It seems as though he changed colour overnight too. We call him our silver fox!


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Spunky and Rizzo:


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

I know I posted one of my baby Olive before on this thread, but heres an update on Lulu, the baby I adopted in February:

Here's a pic of her when she was still with the breeder:








And heres her now :




















Shes still SOOOO tiny...shes a dwarf. She's barely grown at all, she might even be a runt or something because my other dwarf is way bigger than her. She's my little princess though


----------

